# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## Anne31

Hallo

Ik ben Anne, 

En ik heb al jaren last van depressieve perioden. Dus daar kan ik wel wat adviezen en steun gebruiken.

Buiten mijn perioden ben ik een leuke spontane gezellige jonge vrouw. Die gek is op haar gezin, katten, vrienden, familie. Lezen, koken, films. Ik heb ook een leuke baan in een restaurant in Arnhem!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ha die Anne,

Welkom op MediCity.... :Embarrassment:  wat akelig als je last hebt van depressie of een andere vorm ervan!!!! er zijn hier wel mensen die er meer van af weten, ook wat medicijnen betreft...
leuk dat je een gezin hebt, dieren, en familie en vrienden zijn belangrijk....
helemaal top dat je een baan hebt in Arnhem in een restaurant....enig....broodjes, pizza's of deftiger?  :Stick Out Tongue: ......veel goeds gewenst en praat knus mee als je daar tijd voor hebt...
prettige dag...
Groeten van Elisabeth  :Smile:

----------


## Anne31

Dank je wel Elizabeth,

Is idd vervevelend.

Kleine lunchroom, koffie, broodjes, en daghappen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Anne,

Geniet van je goede periode's en ik hoop dat je hulp hebt, krijgt, en medicijnen als het moeilijker gaat...
kleine lunchroom?  :Big Grin:  reuze gezellig en hard werken lijkt mij...knus om allerlei soorten mensen te zien en te voorzien van voedsel  :Stick Out Tongue:  prettige dag... jaren geleden kwam ik regelmatig in Arnhem om even te shoppen..

Groetennnnnn

----------

